# ATi Radeon 320M (Mobilty U1) DRI-DRM 3D Acceleration how-to:

## Aynjell

This setup is built around a stage 3 gentoo 2004.1 install with a compiled-from-source X.org X server and a binary install of KDE ( However these of course are not necessary). I am getting a lot of good scores with all functonality that I have tested. 

It evens out at about 320 fps at 24bpp (however it usually pulls 410 fps at 16bpp which is what I run at). I have heard of other people getting scores similar to these in GLX gears but better performance in real life applications.

Note: There is another method that pulls 500 fps however it is very unstable and upon changeing a desktop wallpaper the screen goes haywire and all text becomes blurry until you exit the window. Also many games are unable to display at different resolutions or display text at all. So that being said I will explain this method here.

All that I had to do was download the latest radeon and commons snapshot  at http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/ and untar them into /usr/src.

Assuming that you dowloaded the snapshots into the directory '/usr/src/' and you were currently in /usr/src, the appropriate commands would be:

```
tar -xvvjf radeon*

tar -xvvjf common*
```

The majority of those options are fairly necessary so try untarring the packages wit the options that I gave.

If you feel the need, after typing the command up to radeon* or common* you could delete the astrik and hit tab which would fill in the rest of the file name (This is good to confirm that the file is in fact there). It will then untar both packages into the same directory. 

No one has explained why the installer has been formatted in such a way that it requires that it be in /usr/src but it does.I beleive it is because it uses commands to lower the program one directory and then 'cd' into the directory /usr/src/linux. But seeing as how it is necessary that is why we are putting the binaries into /usr/src. 

Next off I had to make sure all glx and dri calls in the xorg.conf file were uncommented. There is a segment at the bottom that also speaks of dri. Uncomment that as well.

  Example:

```
#This loads the GLX module

#               "glx"

#This loads the DRI module

#               "dri"
```

The  '#' signs before the "glx" and "dri" need to be deleted so that it reads:

```
#This loads the GLX module

               "glx"

#This loads the DRI module

               "dri"
```

Then scroll down to what should be  the bottom of the file.

You should see this:

```
#Section "DRI"

#   mode 0666

EndSection
```

Uncomment the entire section as you did before with the DRI and GLX calls so that it reads:

```
Section "DRI"

   mode 0666

EndSection
```

Now we are done with the config file. Save the file in the same location and exit what ever text-editor you were using.

So far all that we have done is told the X server to load the appropriate modules into memory for use with 3D drawing operations. If you were so inclined you could reboot now and get GLX and DRI to report, but it would be at about 80 fps, give or take, without the packages properly installed. 

Next we would enter /usr/src/linux.

We would then type: 

```
make menuconfig
```

If you had not compiled your kernel during the install (someone else could have done it, you could have used genkernel etc. etc.) you will be greeted by an unfamiliar gray mass.

There will be several options readily available to you by using you keyboard to scroll up and down, and using left and right to select an action. I am not for sure on this but genkernel users should not even have to use the menuconfig, they should be able to just skip to the installation of the drivers ( I would appreciate it if someone who used genkernel would report back to me on that subject. At the main menu enter "Device Drivers" and then "Character devices".

Say yes (by hitting "Y") to "/dev/agpgart (AGP support) and to the following option "ATI chipset support". Also say yes to "Direct rendering manager (Xfree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)" and then make the  "ATI Radeon" option a module ( by hitting "M").

Once that is done exit the menuconfig by hitting until greeted by a option window. There should be an option that asks you if you want to save the kernel configuration.

Say yes.

Then, you will return to command line.

So far we have told the kernel to build with ATI Radeon support as well as for the DRI and AGPGART. Bot are necessary for 3D.

At the command line type: 

```
mount /boot && make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

This command assumes that you are using a 2.6.5 kernel and that your boot partition mounts at /boot. If it does not than please edit the command when you type it, to fit your setup. 

This command string will do the following:

1.) mount your boot partition.

2.)make the kernel.

3.)Install the kernels drivers.

4.)Copy the kernel over to the boot partition.

If your previous kernel was not named "bzImage" than edit the kernel name to fit the grub.conf files settings or rewrite the grub.conf file so that it loads the kernel that we just made.

My grub.conf ( located at /boot/grub/grub.conf ) looks like this:

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.5-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=792
```

You can edit this file by removing the previous entry and adding the appropropriate name of the new kernel, in this case it is bzImage.

Next reboot. 

We need to make sure we did not boch anything by rebuilding the kernel.

*********************Installing The Drivers**********************

If your computer booted with no issues go back into the terminal as root and type (if there was issues I can try to help)  :Wink:  :

```
cd /usr/src/dripkg

sh install.sh
```

If you did you will be greeted by a command line script.

It is a fairly automated installer and will not require much input from you ( we have already done our share of work  :Wink:  ) only your pewrmission to install into the chosen directories...

Once the installer has finished try glxgears. YOu should get between 320 fps to 410 fps, depending on your bpp.

----------

## UberLord

Thanks for the tip - saves on patching & recompiling the old XFree - which takes ages on my lappy!

----------

## Aynjell

The only reason that i posted this how-to, is because i am a newbie and i cannot stand a lack of information. There are other how-tos on the sight but they lack th 'verbosity' that my how to fully embodies...

I hope that even a newbie can follow along in faith that it will work and learn something along the way....

That's part fo the reason I wrote it as well...

----------

## Ligh7C

I'm getting the following error when I try to run install.sh.  I've tried this with both 2.6.7 and 2.6.8 and had the same results.  I did make sure I had the right options selected in menuconfig.

Compiling...

ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile

The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.

Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on

what went wrong.

Ligh7C

----------

## Ligh7C

root@Totoro dripkg # cat dri.log

gcc      -o .o

gcc: no input files

make: *** [.o] Error 1

root@Totoro dripkg #

----------

## Aynjell

Make sure tht you unpack the ati package second. This package will over write a couple of the commons packages.. After that there will be no errors.

By the way, I am updating this how to within the week. I will introduce a second way to configure the card. You will experience better drawing and there will be no issues with changing resolutions....

Come back to this how to within the week. You will be surprised!!!

----------

## Ligh7C

k i got it!

----------

## Aynjell

Guess what guys, mm-sources fully supports our cards now! This kernel is also the only kernel past 2.6.5 that does not horribly break ACPI, that is, that I am aware of.

Also there are no graphical errors like in the previous method. Everything draws fine and there is no issues with scaling. So going off of that we can safely asume that the mm sources is the way to go. so become root and emerge the kernel I have just described by typing:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge mm-sources
```

Next we are going to check whether our sym-link points to the mm sources so CD into /usr/src/linux and type:

```
make menuconfig
```

If the top left corner says "Linux Kernel v2.6.8-rc4-mm1..." Then you are good to go. Otherwise hit Ctrl-C. We are going to have to create the link ourselves. We need to exit that directory, remove the old link (linux) and the create a neww one under the same name.

We will do that by typing this:

```
cd .. && rm linux && ln -s linux-2.6.8-rc4-mm1 linux && cd linux
```

This will drop us one directory, remove the link and create the new one just as we devised.

Now type:

```
make menuconfig
```

it should be correct now. We will continue configuring the kernel.

Move into the menu title  'Processor types and feature...'

there should be an option called 'MTRR...'. Make sure that you enable that. Exit to menuconfig main menu.

Next enter the 'Device Drivers' menu and then the 'Character Devices' submenu. We want to, as before, enable the 'AGPGART' support and the 'ATI chipset' support. next say yes the 'DRM' support and enable the 'ATI radeon'. Then go up one menu and enter Graphics Support. Enable the option called ATI radeon. If you do not see it try enabling frame buffer support. 

Finish configuring the kernel for your system and exit the menuconfig. 

next Mount your boot partition, and type:

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/*[wahtever you name your kernel]*
```

After that is done, I advise that you reboot and fix any problems you had during you migration to a new kernel.

Seeing as how the mm sources supports our cards now I will do a little bit of work to test the other half of this method, which involves patching X. I will test whether or not the gains are significant enough to go through the rigors of patching X(Several hours of compiling). If it works as well as legoguy has informed, it will become a part of this howto.

Oh and thanx legoguy, your tip has helped me in a big way.

You can still install the drm package if you want to by using the original method however it is my understanding that theexact same performance is yeilded either way. Try it either way  you like, enjoy 3D.

Do not forget the frame buffer ATi radeon framebuffer option, that alone kills the graphical errors.

Lastly it is as I understand it important to enable the MTRR's, they unlock the sections in the CPU that allow you to do more advance drawing, or help with the drawing period...

Anyways, enjoy.

----------

## The_Bell

I followed the method you firts posted and I continue without Direct Rendering. Here's my glxinfo out:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

Maybe I have something wrong in the xorg.conf file, could you please paste the section regarding the radeon card to see which options you used?

----------

## Aynjell

The MM sources kernel has support, but xorg needs drivers, the annoying part is that, to install the dri way, it has to be able to install to the kernel dirvers, so you will have to build the kernel with modules, then install the script the old way, then rebuild the kernel with the drivers in the kernel,and you will be done.

----------

## Aynjell

After thourough testing, I have found that the original method is several times faster than the kernel support. I reccommend taht everyone use the DRM DRI method. However, glxgears will give you the same readings, but games will be faster. Anyway, it was not fast enough for me. 

So I will be buying a computer to put linux on, I have reinstalled xp (Pro this time, 75$ at my college was too good of an offer.).

Anyway, I will be spending a hunk of cash on a new beast of burden.

Does anybody know of a better PCI video card than the XFX FX5200? Of course it has to be fully supported by linux. This machine, will be a distcc beast, as well as a server, and a light weighty gaming machine...

Please some body anybody...

Give responses..

----------

## hexcentric

Is anyone running X.org's 6.8 with the IGP320M? So far everything seems nice, with one exception.

3D accel works fine, first tried it with (more or less) my old xorg.conf setup. glxgears fps are nearly doubled! Then I thought I'd try DRI, and that worked too! But here's the confusing part: with DRI enabled, my fps drop significantly  :Sad: 

Running 2.6.8-r2; I used to get about 150fps with glxgears running X-6.7 (no DRI); now I get 320fps running X-6.8 (no DRI). With DRI in 6.8, I get 180fps.

Is there something wrong with the DRI? I haven't patched anything at all, I'm just working with 6.8 out of the box...

----------

## yardbird

Personally I had no problem with xorg 6.8, it worked out of the box. My IGP340M's "scores" (1024x768@24bpp):

```
yardbird@kurtz ~ $ glxgears

Mesa: software DXTn compression/decompression available

2230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 446.000 FPS

2385 frames in 5.0 seconds = 477.000 FPS

2384 frames in 5.0 seconds = 476.800 FPS

2384 frames in 5.0 seconds = 476.800 FPS

2391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 478.200 FPS
```

You may get a performance increase with the s3tc patch that you can find here. Basically this patch enables the texture compression feature that is found on most modern cards (and which is not part of the standard xorg distribution due to potential patent issues). I did not notice great speedups, but in ut200{3,4} this greatly increased the quality of text rendering at low res (<= 800x600). Beware that for xorg 6.8.0 you cannot use the latest patch (which does not apply cleanly), you have to use the one from July.

Regarding the performance drop in xorg 6.8 you may want to look at  this.

----------

## Aynjell

Me and a group of ex-freinds had come to the conclusion that the glxgears benchmarks were innaccurate, especially in gentoo, reasons abound and many unknown.

The only thing it serves is to determine if the dri and or 3d accell is actually up and running.

----------

## wesblake

Ok, so I tried this, and I need help. I have a HP ze4610us laptop, with the i320m graphics. I tried this how-to first on my existing system running 2.4.x kernel, xorg (2004.2 profile), well, it booted then wen to just a blank screen. So....I used the gentoo livecd to set init level to 3 and my driver back to ati in xorg.conf so I could get in and work with things again. Now it booted and I tried simply using startx and it crashed with a version mismatch for the radeon driver, I changed it back to ati!

So, I figured must be the kernel, everyone is using 2.6.x right? So I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.8-r7 (Mine are manually configured) and rebooted. Watched it boot up, all modules loaded fine, then bam, back to that wonderful black screen. So this time I figured maybe on this kernel, the radeon will work, booted back into my 2.4.x kernel, changed the xorg.conf to radeon, rebooted, still black, and now I have the same problem with my 2.4.x until I get home and get my livecd.

What gives? Why would it still try to load the radeon driver now even when xorg.conf specifies ati?

One note, I didn't see the following section in my xorg.conf, and didn't want to add it in and screw something up, maybe I just need to add it?

#Section "DRI" 

#   mode 0666 

EndSection

----------

## blackphiber

hey guys!  Thanks for the tips and all, but I am still having problems.  Direct rendering is still no go.  I will post my kernel.config and xorg.conf and if you need any other info that you think might trace down where I am messing up let me know, thanks!  also, just wondering, with this, will the cool drop shaddows and transparancy work with xorg-6.8? btw I have an ATI Radeon 9200SE and I have left some negative feedback for ati about how they ought to release at least some code for their driver(s).  sorry the output takes up so much space, if you see something i can trim out to cut down the size let me know and I will do that...  Thanks!

thomas@tomsbox ~ $ glxinfo|grep direct

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

thomas@tomsbox ~ $

kernel:

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

Xorg.0.log:

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-rc4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tomsbox 2.6.9-rc4 #11 Sun Oct 17 19:59:55 CDT 2004 i686

Build Date: 16 October 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 17 20:26:31 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "dell 1901FP"

(**) |   |-->Device "ati"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x800028e4, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 147b,1c00 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 147b,1c00 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 147b,1c00 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 147b,1c00 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 100b,0020 card 1385,f311 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 100b,0020 card 1385,f311 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,5964 card 148c,2073 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5964) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found

Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_norm.o":  No symbols found

Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.o":  No symbols found

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.1.99, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.1.99, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.1.99, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.1.99, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.1.99, module version = 6.5.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[17] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[37] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[38] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5964)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 1 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: 4001  Serial#: 1110651702

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2003  Week: 47

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 5Y2323BJB336

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: DELL 1901FP

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- TMDS

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=16600

(II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 4

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel size found from DDC: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from Detailed timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 1152x864

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 10 mode(s) found.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 10

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1328 1440 1688  864 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (380, 310) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (85, 83)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb002000 - 0xeb0021ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[19] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[20] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[21] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[22] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[23] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[24] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:02:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf88cd000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf88cd000 to 0xafd19000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004209 [AGP 0x10de/0x01e0; Card 0x1002/0x5964]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xafc18000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xafc17000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xafa17000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaf537000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1900000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 100352 kb for textures at offset 0x1e00000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module theatre

(II) UnloadModule: "theatre"

(EE) RADEON: Failed to load module "theatre" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) RADEON(0): Unable to load Rage Theatre module

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 19

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) RADEON(0): [RESUME] Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004209 [AGP 0x10de/0x01e0; Card 0x1002/0x5964]

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

xorg.conf:

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "dell 1901FP"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ati"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ati"

    Monitor     "dell 1901FP"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Thanks again!

----------

## SuperJudge

Strangely enough, this HOWTO worked great for my mach64 based Rage Mobility P/M, but it hasn't worked for my rv350 based Radeon 9600. 

It looked like this card was supported in the process, and it went smooth, but something didn't grok.

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "dri-old.libGLcore"

#       Load  "dri-old.libdri"

#       Load  "dri-old.libglx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "AGPMode"            "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"       "True"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        mode 0666

EndSection
```

It looks like the card is still too new?

```
jediknight linux # grep -i direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500 and newer cards

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

Would you reccomend a different method?

----------

## sharky44

The URL to the DRI snapshots has changed:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/

Though, I don't know how pertinent it is, since it appears the x11-base/x11-drm-20040827-r1 package in portage probably does what you would need...?

----------

## PolarXL

I went through all the stuff in the first guide, (I have a Dell Inspiron 6000, with an x300 radeon on PCI Express)-

glxgears returns ~500 fps.

However, games run uber-sluggishly... Even Supertux is choppy as all hell with OpenGL enabled.

What could I have done wrong?

-AlexLast edited by PolarXL on Thu Apr 07, 2005 1:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aynjell

That's the way it is, man. All you can do now is sing a petition for better drivers. ATI supposedly beats nVidia in windows for some tests due to drivers, wish it were that way in linux. This expereince made me never buy ATI again. Period. I now swear by nVidia. I'm an nVidian!

----------

## jec0s

Well  I used your nice tutorial and now have Direct Rendering with my IGP320m on my Compaq Presario 2108US  ..  

Specs:  gentoo-2.6.11-r5; Xorg 6.8.2-r1 ; newest radeon driver with newest common pkg (from dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots) 

I at first couldnt get direct rendering to work but fixed it by making sure the modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to load ati-agp;agpgart;radeon;drm  

it works great!!  now need to see if i can run some wine games..

----------

## Lum

Working for me with ck-sources 2.6.11-ck10, however I had to modularise Direct Rendering Manager inthe kernel otherwise I got invalid symbols. It seems the newer version include their own DRI modules.

One thing I'm wondering about however, is opengl-update going to break this, since it's not installing to the usual place, if so what files do I need to put where to ensure that opengl-update works?

----------

## Aynjell

I can't say. I no longer have the hardware associaited with this material, but seeing as how you can test and see, it shouldn't be too far out there. As far as I know, it replaces the usual radeon drivers.

----------

## Lum

I don't know enough about Gentoo's OpenGL setup works, I assume it's something like it copies the relevent libs into a directory somewhere and symlinks them.

This upgrade will have overwritten the symlinks with real files, but I have no idea where they are or where to move them to.

Also I don't want to mess with it having finally gotten it working (well, working ish, I have one OpenGL app the crashed the x-server already  :Sad:  )

----------

